# Turning off battery while on AC



## grigorovl (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello, I asked on the mailing lists but there have been no replies in the past couple days.

Is there a way to set a laptop (I have ThinkPad X220) not to draw energy from the battery when it's on AC? In Windows once the battery is not charging and you are on AC, the battery is totally bypassed. You can imagine this being better than it constantly charging and being used. 

Is this something that is hardware built in, or is it controlled by the OS? Is there an equivalent in FreeBSD? (or maybe GNU/Linux)?


----------



## vermaden (Sep 30, 2012)

The only method I know that works is: *physically remove battery from the laptop*.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 30, 2012)

It's hardware.  Maybe a battery monitor program has misleading output?


----------

